# Noisy Ford Think Neighbor



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

tsherman72 said:


> I recently purchased a 2002 Ford Think Neighbor that appears to be in good condition. I have zero prior experience with this car, or any EV. I'm a little concerned about a clunk / clang / ping type sound that I hear after de-pressing the accelerator. It sounds like metal on metal hitting perhaps in the diff. Is this a normal sound for this car?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


CV joints?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Do you hear it every time you press the gas, or only at certain speeds?


----------



## tsherman72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Since my last post I took rides in 2 other Ford Thinks. Both of them make a similar sound as mine. One being as loud as mine and the other being remarkably softer. I also determined that I can hear the noise with the car off is I disengage the parking brake and move the car back and forth. Tonight I will try to raise each rear wheel off the ground and spin the wheel back and forth to see if I can determine the where a bouts. 

I think O'Zeeke might be right in suggesting the CV joints ( or Universal Joint in the Ford Think case ). The "Diagnosis and Testing" section of the service manual suggests rotating the "halfshaft" by hand and replacing if rough. Could it be that it just needs some grease?

Tom


----------



## tsherman72 (Nov 15, 2011)

I jacked up the rear end of the Think. I can spin either wheel, doesn't matter which, which turns the half shaft that enters the gear box. After I turn the wheel a short amount, something in the gearbox clanks. Then if I spin the wheel in the opposite direction, I get a bit of play, and then clank. Is something loose? Can this be fixed by tightening some bolts, or is the half shaft or gear box worn out?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## johnny_g (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.nevaccessories.com/FORD-THINK-HALF-SHAFT-C_V-SET-OF-2/productinfo/THK-HS/

Looks like it's the half shaft. Found this website digging around for common accessories. Pricey fix, may just deal with the noise for $500.


----------

